# Nurses Quitting Now



## fmdog44 (Dec 17, 2021)

*1 in 5* nurses plan to quit according to the NBC Nightly News on right now 12/17/21. When was not stated. This is another result of the self-centered morons refusing to get the vaccine yet run like cowards to get help when *they* get sick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't blame them.  My heart goes out to all our nurses and medical workers who have been overworked and stressed out during this pandemic mentally and physically.  Those who refuse to get vaccinated are just being selfish and prolonging the effects of this deadly virus.  The nurses have threatened their own health and the health of their families to care for the sick and dying.  The majority of the sick and dying in hospitals have been those who refuse to get vaccinated.  They are taking up precious space in our hospitals and using needed equipment like ventilators.  We'd be in much better shape today if everyone united to fight this virus and stopped acting like spoiled children.

Thanks and appreciation to all our devoted and hard working medical workers.


----------



## Remy (Dec 17, 2021)

I assume that only those that have the means to do so will. If you have to work, you have to work.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2021)

One of our granddaughters is a pediatric nurse at a small rural hospital.  In recent months she has been working long hours in the ICU, where Covid patients are filling all the beds.  She barely has time, anymore, for anything but work and sleep.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> One of our granddaughters is a pediatric nurse at a small rural hospital.  In recent months she has been working long hours in the ICU, where Covid patients are filling all the beds.  She barely has time, anymore, for anything but work and sleep.


Next time you talk to her, ask her what percentage of the covid patients where she works are unvaccinated.

According to Colorado statistics, it's 80%. Most of the really sick vaccinated patients are older with weakened immune systems.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Very sad.  And I don't blame them.  I would imagine the worst jobs in the country over the past two years would be in the nursing field.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Very sad.  And I don't blame them.  I would imagine the worst jobs in the country over the past two years would be in the nursing field.


Hey, they're making good money! And a lot of them only have six month degrees, although RNs need more than that, and they're probably the ones making the good money.

That said, it would suck to have to deal with that much suffering and death on a daily basis. I wasn't really serious about the money thing, although for some, it may be worth it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 18, 2021)

"Most of the really sick vaccinated patients are older with weakened immune systems."

The very ones the vaccine's were suppose to save.


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Most of the really sick vaccinated patients are older with weakened immune systems."
> 
> The very ones the vaccine's were suppose to save.


It makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2021)

I would take the jaw-dropping headlines with a grain of salt.

I think if you surveyed almost any profession you would find 20% of the people were thinking about quitting their current job for one reason or another.

IMO, the media is doing us all a great disservice by sensationalizing every aspect of life.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> I assume that only those that have the means to do so will. If you have to work, you have to work.


True, but that isn't the only job in the world.  They could always look for a less high-risk job.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> I assume that only those that have the means to do so will. If you have to work, you have to work.


That's true, but although they chose a career in helping others, there are many other job in other fields available to meet financial needs.  Very sad that these good people are suffering due to those who refuse to follow safety guidelines during a deadly worldwide pandemic.  The _only_ Americans who should not receive a vaccine are those with a valid documented medical release for their physician.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> True, but that isn't the only job in the world.  They could always look for a less high-risk job.


Exactly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> One of our granddaughters is a pediatric nurse at a small rural hospital.  In recent months she has been working long hours in the ICU, where Covid patients are filling all the beds.  She barely has time, anymore, for anything but work and sleep.


I wish the best for her, and would like her to know that her hard work and sacrifice is appreciated by the majority of Americans.  I hope she stays safe, and gets some relief from all this insanity very soon.  Maybe some people will wake up and unite with others to fight this deadly virus.  Sending love and warmth her way.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Dec 18, 2021)

How many are thinking about leaving to do this...

https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...staff-high-paid-traveling-nurse-jobs-n1279199


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Hey, they're making good money! And a lot of them only have six month degrees, although RNs need more than that, and they're probably the ones making the good money.
> 
> That said, it would suck to have to deal with that much suffering and death on a daily basis. I wasn't really serious about the money thing, although for some, it may be worth it.


No one becomes an R.N. in six months, ever!  Nursing isn't what it was when I began in that profession.  Bedside nursing is a thing of the past and many are fed up with all the baloney of the politics of most hospitals.  There are plenty of secondary careers for nurses to obtain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> No one becomes an R.N. in six months, ever!


This site shows it takes 2-4 years.  @Irwin can look up requirements state by state if he likes.

https://nursejournal.org/registered-nursing/rn-licensing-requirements-by-state/


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> True, but that isn't the only job in the world.  They could always look for a less high-risk job.


Got any suggestions? It's easy to write that but the reality is something else. They won't get the same pay. If they have a spouse or other means, then they can. If they are a single mother or single self supporting, the alternative doesn't look so good.

I'm fully vaccinated with the booster. I do think people should get vaccinated and the only excuse should be a documented medical excuse because of possibilities of severe reaction.

@Don M. I can only imagine what your granddaughter is going through. She'll get run down and that can put her at more risk of getting sick.

People say they care about nurses, but many, if not most, work for corporations where it's money over people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> Got any suggestions? It's easy to write that but the reality is something else. They won't get the same pay. If they have a spouse or other means, then they can. If they are a single mother or single self supporting, the alternative doesn't look so good.


I imagine for those nurses who decide to leave their employment, it's a very hard decision.  Perhaps taking a position with less income and benefits is more important than their risking their physical, mental and emotional health and that of their families.  Maybe having less income or possibly having to work two jobs is more beneficial to them and their loved ones during this deadly pandemic.  I'm sorry that any of them are having to make this decision.  IMO, they should be thanked and rewarded every day instead of being overworked and experiencing any additional hardships.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2021)

It is due in part they are tired of this thing returning with predictions of the future are all bad. The nurse's jobs have changed and they are simply seeing little hope as long as some people are refusing to prevent the virus from spreading. Right now we are at about 61.3% fully vaccinated with nearly 1,300 deaths every day. Who would want to continue to work in such an environment? Nearly 51,000,000 cases and more than 808.000 dead. This new variance has spread all over this country in only 17 days! Last, this Covid will never go away, never, so I think quitting is a wise choice. Who wants to wear a mask at work and wash and wipe their hand 50 times per day until they retire?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2021)

Also, there are jobs within the nursing profession that don't carry the same risk as working in a hospital, taking care of Covid patients. Plenty of nurses work in private doctors' offices. In fact, virtually every doctor has a staff of nurses, usually more than one.

Of course, they could be exposed to Covid that way also, but obviously much less exposed than working in a hospital directly with Covid patients. They might encounter a patient with an active case of Covid that way, and usually won't even let them get in the door. They take your temperature out in the hall, or the minute you enter the waiting room.  And they probably come in contact with someone who has it once or a couple of times a week, not all day, every day.

There are also nursing jobs in labs, schools, corporate offices, etc.

I don't think money is the only, or even the main motivation for keeping their jobs as long as possible. Most of them seem to regard it as a calling. They are the true heroes of this disaster.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

I can't say I blame them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Also, there are jobs within the nursing profession that don't carry the same risk as working in a hospital, taking care of Covid patients. Plenty of nurses work in private doctors' offices. In fact, virtually every doctor has a staff of nurses, usually more than one.
> 
> Of course, they could be exposed to Covid that way also, but obviously much less exposed than working in a hospital directly with Covid patients. They might encounter a patient with an active case of Covid that way, and usually won't even let them get in the door. They take your temperature out in the hall, or the minute you enter the waiting room.  And they probably come in contact with someone who has it once or a couple of times a week, not all day, every day.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree it's a true calling for our nurses.  If they make that decision to leave their jobs, it's for selfless reasons, not selfish ones.  They are dedicated to helping others, but we as humans can only take so much before we break down ourselves and have a negative effect on our loved ones who depend on us.  If the country were united in following the safety guidelines and working as a nation to control this virus, the nurses I'm sure would feel differently about their daily work.  Unfortunately, that's not the case here.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

When you unvaxxed finally break down the resistance of our dedicated humans, watch the collapse. Will you still be holding fast to your FALSE beliefs?
Nurses, doctors, hospital staff of every level are at breaking point. When they break, everyone suffers.
At least those who are fully vaxxed and boosted stand a good chance of recovery - think about that!!
.


----------

